# Audi consept car with LED headlamps (Pics)



## Spectre (Jul 10, 2003)

I just saw a review in CAR (English magazine - August issue) that the new Audi Nuvolari consept car has luxeon LEDs as headlamps. I just thought you guys might be interested:

Front:






Headlamp closeup:





Text describing the headlamps (not much...):





(I used my digital camera and took snapshots from the mag).

Here is a picture from audi world:





More info here:
http://www.audiworld.com/news/03/050403b/content.shtml
http://www.audiworld.com/news/03/geneva/nuvolari/content.shtml
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/03_03/03_04/index.shtml
Bjorn


----------



## kakster (Jul 10, 2003)

so THAT's why we havent seen any X binned 5 watters...Audi have nicked them all for themselves


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 10, 2003)

They look a bit green to me


----------



## hawkhkg11 (Jul 10, 2003)

Hmm, how would the brightness compare to HID (which is probably cheaper and more readily available)?


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 10, 2003)

Are those five watts? What is the bin rating on those?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 10, 2003)

They do have a bit of that "rotten dog urine green" color to them, but maybe it was just the camera. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

[_What's this? Can't spell toilet?. Edited for spelling by Size15s._]


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Jul 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*
They do have a bit of that "rotten dog urine green" color to them, but maybe it was just the camera. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif :toliet: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought the correct technical term was "rotten *cat* urine green"? Is there maybe a slight color variance I'm not detecting that distinguishes the two?

Seriously ... I don't get it. Those have to be expensive, what is the advantage other than being novel? I could understand maybe for dash light's, because if one of those burns out it is a real pain to change it. Todays HID car lamp's seem to last for several years, can be easily changed when needed, and aren't all that expensive.

Sort of looks like a case of where a solution is seeking out a problem [that doesn't exist].


----------



## glen (Jul 10, 2003)

I bet they mave a very nice even white color and flood, making visability really nice.


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll bet those lights have never shown upon any road! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
How'd you like to have that thing coming at you in the middle of the night? Talk about loss of night vision!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## markus_i (Jul 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*hawkhkg11 said:*
Hmm, how would the brightness compare to HID (which is probably cheaper and more readily available)? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your guess would be as good as mine: there are 22 luxeons in there with individual optics in 5(IIRC) arrays that seem to be individually adjustable. So, if they're using 5 Watters driven at nominal power, that would be 110 Watts.
It could also be overdriven 1-Watters or underdriven 5ers, but I'd guess total light output would be comparable to an HID within the resolution of the human eye.
Advantages of the array could be:
- larger emitting area -> less blinding to others, less problems with partially obscured glass
- adjustable arrays -> emitting characteristics (near, far, fog, left side drive, corners, drl, load adjustment, ...) can be adjusted on the fly
- more homogeneous flood would be possible

Of course, there's the disadvantage of having moving parts and a shorter lifetime....


Bye
Markus


----------

